# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Tarihin arka odası, 1500 yıllık göktürk mezarı ve hazineleri

## anau



----------

